# New to Golf - Please Help



## wisnieet (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello,
I started playing golf at the very beginning of April and I have taken four lessons so far over the past month or so. I try to play a few times a week and I try to go to the range at least every other day. With all of this being said, I am trying to get a better understanding of what is a scoring goal for me to achieve by the end of the summer. I have yet to break 100 and my current best score is a 107 with a 49 being my best score for nine holes. I was hoping I would see more consitancy and better scores over time but I am getting a little frustrated. Please give me a better idea of what my expectations should be and please feel free to tell me about your own stories of when you started and how long it took you to hit in the 90s consistantly. Sorry for the length and thanks in advance...

Eric


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd say so far your on a good path..instead of focusing on your scores, I really think you should first make sure your technique is right. To do this, either do a search for fundamentals of a golf swing, or consult a golf pro. Depending on how much you play, and assuming your swing is right, you could be in the nineties by next year, though I hold no guarantee to that. It took me several years to get where I am now..but keep at it, and you can get there too. As far as how long it took for me to shoot in the 90's..man, I really don't know..that was such a long time ago..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

You're doing quite well. To break 50 for 9 holes in a couple of months isn't the most rapid progress I've ever seen, but it's very good nonetheless. Distance and control will come as your golf muscles develop and your swing gets better, as it no doubt will with the help of a pro. Good scores will come with experience, knowing how to play in different situations, getting chips close, and putts to fall. I'd advise reading up on course management and the short game. These are two big scoring areas of the game which are often overlooked by the novice golfer.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree, you are doing very good. I started young, but didn't break 100 for years. It wasn't until I got it through my thick head that the short game is the key to lower scores (chipping and puting). It was more fun to bang a drive out there. I didn't think the short game was very glamorous


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

You WILL get better. You can't help but pick up experience as you play, whether you're breaking 100 or not. 

And experience is what you need. It can't be coached. You just need to get out and play. Which is what you're doing. 

Don't be too worried about not scoring well at first. Golf is a *tough* game, and you're not going to master it in 2 months. 

I'd say you're on the right track. You're taking lessons, playing whenever you get the chance, and trying to get better. Keep doing what you're doing, and before you know it you'll not only have beaten 100 in submission, but 90 is gonna be freaking out too.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Just wait til you get to the breaking 70 point. That will drive you nuts!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Today while I was playing there was so many people that I joined these two guys. They helped me a lot, and I will use the stuff I learned from them to turn lower scores. 
Oh yeah guys I know what you mean when you can play good one day and play crap the next, it happened to me today.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Just wait til you get to the breaking 70 point. That will drive you nuts!


Amen to that! :laugh:


----------

